# Turning Between Centers



## Hutch (Oct 7, 2014)

Never have done it. I understand the tailstock end. I understand using a dog and a face plate on the headstock end. I don't understand the headstock center. Do you machine one? Is the center held in the spindle or on the faceplate. I don't have a visual so I can't comprehend. Can someone help? 

Thank you, guys.

Hutch


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2014)

You use a spindle center adapter and a dead center in the spindle hole.  Most lathes have a Morse taper spindle hole, but some are a proprietary taper.


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 7, 2014)

Some pictures:

http://optimumd180.com/lathe-dog/


----------



## Vladymere (Oct 7, 2014)

Hutch,

A good explanation of turning between centers, and much more, can be found in South Bend's manual "How To Run A Lathe"

Here is a link to the last copyright of this manual.  It is broken into three parts.
Part 1: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/vbdownloads.php?do=file&fileid=1069
Part 2: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/vbdownloads.php?do=file&fileid=1062
Part 3: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/vbdownloads.php?do=file&fileid=1089

Vlad


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Oct 8, 2014)

You get a dead center that fits your spindle. 

In a pinch I've also chucked a piece of metal in the chuck and turned a 60° point using the compound.  I leave the point chucked and the lathe dog rides up against the side of one of the chuck jaws.  

Chris


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 8, 2014)

Hutch,
If you check your headstock spindle you should find that it is tapered. Often 1 size bigger than your tailstock, ie TS=MT2, then HS=MT3





Put a dead centre 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in your spindle, (it should run perfectly centred). Depending on the amount/level/force of machining required you may need to use a dog to drive the work. For light work friction alone is often enough to drive the work.






Running, (live) centre 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is used in your tailstock.
You can safely remove your work from between these 2 and check for fit etc. re-install and be spot on perfect again. This is why most face plates have a hole in the centre to allow the  dead centre to protrude if you need to use a dog. If a dog is not required then the face plate wont be needed either

Cheers Phil


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 8, 2014)

That's actually more precise than using a center in the spindle taper as the latter will have at least a tiny bit of runout whereas a newly-turned center left in place is right on the spindle axis.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 8, 2014)

You can turn a center in a three or four jaw chuck.  I think they are 60 degree angle.  The trick is every time you remove it you may need to re-face it. Use the jaws to drive the dog.  I have done it before.


----------



## Bamban (Oct 8, 2014)

OP, 

Thank you for posting the question. 

Would a Morse taper to solid straight shank adapter and a dead center be good enough to accomplish the task?


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 8, 2014)

What are you going to put the straight shank in?


----------



## Bamban (Oct 8, 2014)

Would you get the same performance if you were to use a straight shank to Morse taper adapter and chuck it in with a dead center?


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 8, 2014)

Bamban said:


> Would you get the same performance if you were to use a straight shank to Morse taper adapter and chuck it in with a dead center?



If you mean to put the straight shank in your chuck then you'll get no better performance than you would with just the chuck.  If you can't put a center in the taper of your spindle chuck up a piece of round stock, turn a 60 degree center on the end of it, and use that.  It will be more precise than a center in the spindle taper.


----------



## DMS (Oct 9, 2014)

I have heard the "turn in place" type of taper referred to as a "sacrificial center". You cannot get any more accurate than that. It is the technique I use when I turn between centers, partially because my lathe has a jarno taper in the headstock (wth?), and I don't have a Jarno taper center or an adapter, but mostly because I am lazy, and hate pulling the chuck off. I usually have an odd piece of steel laying around that can be touched up, and it's fast.


----------



## Round in circles (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks to ally you guys who have given info about the centres.
 may I chime in on this thread and asks a question

 The ( 1943 ish)  Sphere 10 inch lathe ( Similar to an Atlas of the same size & era)  that I now own has two parallel highly polished centres about 2& 1/2 inches long ( 75 mm  ) There are no Morse taper adaptors with a parallel hole to fit them in .

I understand that one does not normally put such centres in the chuck because of the extreme harness of both items , but get a sneaky feeling that these are to be used as one for the three jaw chuck and one in the four jaw chuck when doing between centres turning whilst using either a dead or a live centre in the tailstock >

Am I correct in my assumptions ? 

Opinions & suggestions most welcome


----------



## Hutch (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses, guys. I get it now.


----------

